# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Реальность в твоей голове

## Astronavt

Сегодня я осознал одну простую и страшную мысль: все что происходит вокруг, весь мир - это находится только в моей голове. Это только мой мир. Милионы импульсов в мозгу создают реальность вокруг меня. И она только моя личная. У каждого из нас свой мир. А у меня только мой. Я не вижу реальности происходящего и не знаю на самом деле ничего. Это страшно. Ведь если например я сойду с ума, я этого даже не замечу. Окружающие заметят, а я нет. Я буду считать, что это нормально, ведь это мой мир. такой, каким вижу его я. Правильно говорят: от себя не убежишь.
Уехав в другой город, другую страну, даже улетев на другую планету я привезу с собой свой мир. И я должен жить с этим до самой смерти.
Что есть смерть? По сути дела для меня это просто конец моего мира. Он схлопнется и закончит свое существование.
Сегодня я ходил выбирать себе место для самоубийства. Пока не нашел.
Жизнь не задалась, еще с самого детства. Все дальнейшее было только повторением предыдущих сценариев, но уже на другом уровне.
Мне вчера исполнилось 39 лет и я жутко устал от жизни. Это больше не мой мир... Хотя может быть он и не был моим никогда...
То что я вижу вокруг противоречит всем моим внутренним установкам, и я не хочу это воспринимать. Когда кто-то говорит, что нужно продолжать жить не смотря ни на что, я спрашиваю внутри себя "А зачем? Ради чего?". Когда я вижу сгорбленных, больных, нищих людей, которые не смотря ни на что продолжают цепляться за свою никчемное жалкое существование, я не  понимаю. Неужели лучше жрать помои и валяться в дерьме, чем просто умереть. "Лучше быть мертвым львом, чем живой шавкой" - звучит может быть и пафосно, но это правда.
Неужели человек, ради того, что бы пожрать, поспать и потрахаться (простите за мой французский) готов выносить любые унижения?

Я жил, боролся, старался (честно). Мне давно пора было дать Оскар за оптимизм. Но я устал. Просвета нет с самого детства (как и самого детства собственно не было). Мы давно живем в стране, где люди разделены на касты. И если ты родился в касте нищих, в ней и умрешь.
Всю жизнь я стараюсь выбраться из дерьма, в которое меня окунули с детства. Всю жизнь пытаюсь стать тем, кем видимо мне стать не положено. Однако жизнь раз за разом, макает меня лицом в дерьмо, показывая мне мое место.
Я устал, жутко устал. Я много видел за свою жизнь. Знал многих людей из различных социальных слоев, находил и терял любовь, был на грани смерти и умопомещательства, допивался до галлюцинаций, пробовал наркотики, играл, пил с бомжами боярышник.
Общался с очень серьезными людьми, знавал много интересных персонажей. Падал и вновь вставал. Гробил напрочь свое здоровье и возвращал его путем упорных тренировок. Довелось встречаться и с гопниками и интеллигентами, с ворами, наркоманами, ментами, проститутками, простыми работягами. Родился в СССР, вырос при Ельцине, теперь вот наслаждаюсь новой россией. 
Я столько всего видел за свою жизнь, что многие даже в кино не увидят.

Но сейчас я устал. Я не вижу смысла жить дальше. Мир в моей голове мне очень не нравится. Он отвратителен, грязен, наполнен ложью и лицемерием. Но когда я  смотрю вокруг, у меня создается впечатление, что всех все устраивает. Значит это только мир в моей голове такой черный. Возможно пришла пора прекратить его существование.

Возможно немного сумбурно написал. Простите, сложно описать все, что твориться сейчас в моей голове.

----------


## Astronavt

Да простит меня достопочтенная администрация форума, за то, что я разместил эту тему не в том разделе.

----------


## June

> Сегодня я осознал одну простую и страшную мысль: все что происходит вокруг, весь мир - это находится только в моей голове. Это только мой мир. Милионы импульсов в мозгу создают реальность вокруг меня. И она только моя личная.


 Всё, что происходит вокруг, происходит вне твоей головы. Но та крохотная часть информации о происходящем, что поступает от органов зрения, осязания, обоняния, и оценка этой информации – они, действительно, твои, личные.




> Мир в моей голове мне очень не нравится. Он отвратителен, грязен, наполнен ложью и лицемерием.


 Мир в голове сильно зависит от той точки, из которой за ним наблюдаешь. Тебе, видимо, с точкой не повезло.

----------


## removeIt

Есть простая мысль: если я мыслю, то и существую. Если мыслю и существую, то почему? Кто обеспечивает сущее? Оно просто так рядом окружает нас? Даже если весь мир только в твоей голове, то ты ли его придумал? Если нет, то ты все же разделяешь его с другими. Да если даже да, то откуда он взялся? Все дело в том, что есть тот, кто пронизывает все существующее. Законы, материя, энергия лишь творение. А если понять, что он есть,то происходит несколько выводов: он вне времени, мы призваны им для какой-то цели, мы бессмертны, потому что для него в противном нет никакого смысла. Получается, что ожидание забвения, есть фикция. А что будет дальше тебе решать. Знай, что рядом с тобой, даже не рядом, а везде есть тот, кто пронизывает пространство и время, кто знает полноту тебя и т.д. Ты жив, потому что он есть. И смерть хоть и выбор, но не избавление, так как он есть. И если ты примешь эти рассуждения, то начнешь инкапсулировать свою жизнь, относительно него и поймешь, что от тебя слишком много было скрыто и все прежние мысли требуют совершенно другого взгляда. Собственно, этот новый взгляд и есть жизнь

----------


## Человек из будущего

Твой мир - это люди которые тебя окружают, место, природа, события и явления которые тебе открываются. У каждого это происходит по разному. Сумашествие имеет несколько форм. Если ты физически получаешь повреждение, и не можешь полноценно мыслить, ухаживать за собой, даже разговаривать, блокировка восприятия мира не по собственной воле, это очень страшно. А есть сумашествие сознательное, заключающееся в отказе от восприятии картины принятой в обществе. Когда ты отказываешься понимать общество и его видение "правильного мира", адекватно - т.е. в соответствии с обществом воспринимать окружающий мир. 
Ты пишешь что от себя не убежишь, даже если попадешь на другую планету. Могу тебя огорчить, но как только поменяется окружающая реальность, поменяешься и ты сам. Возможно это произойдет не так быстро. Твои мысли и твой опыт, наполнялся в течении всей жизни тем, что туда попадает. Чаще всего человек впитывает отрицательную информацию, негативный опыт для того чтобы не повторить его в будущем. Так устроен наш инстинкт саморазвития. И если тебя постоянно преследуют неудачи, а ты очень сосредоточен на положительном результате, у тебя срабатывает критическое мышление и жизнь становится невыносимой. Раз за разом все твои попытки привести "твой мир" в твою картину мироздания заканчиваются провалом. А здесь ты и сам не разбирешься, с чем можно жить, а с чем нельзя. Мир на земле далёк от справедливости, есть много необходимых задач для выживания - это рождение, здоровье, питание, борьба за ресурсы, борьба за существование, борьба за блага. На протяжении всей земной жизни человек вынужден мириться со своим физическим телом, хотя тело по сути является лишь инструментом познания земной жизни. 
Основные корни неудовлетворённостью жизнью лежит
1) здоровье,
2) богатство
3) любовь 
4) самореализация
5) свобода
6) познание
7) творчество
На первом плане в приоритетах конечно физическое выживание, но на самом деле это только начало.
Что значит моя жизнь не удалась с самого рождения? Это означает что ты недоволен чем-то из этого списка. Ты бы хотел жить по другому, иметь богатых родителей и получить больше удовольствий. Ты бы хотел испытать новые эмоции, которые тебе хочется получить, половину из этого списка можно смело назвать самообманом, потому что общество в котором ты живешь навязало тебе эти ценности. 
Знаешь, мне тоже столько же сколько и тебе ), и я тоже очень много чего пережил за время своего земного существования. Могу сказать только что если бы я с этим не столкнулся, я бы не познал боли на 10 жизней вперёд. Мне сложно описать все события которые мне удалось пережить, трудно подобрать слова которых люди еще не придумали, но это было и остаётся для меня не просто. 
Напиши во что ты веришь? Что ты хочешь от жизни? Что ты в силах изменить?
Откуда к тебе приходит силы и уверенность к жизни? Расскажи про свой оптимизм, который тебя загнал в угол? 
Оптимизм - это самообман, без правильной настройки он только вредит.
Ты просто устал, из-за этой борьбы за выживание.

----------


## ВладимирВ

Человек из будущего, да, ваш взгляд интересен, и я почти со всем согласен, так же, как я согласен и с астранафтом.

Каждый человек индивидуален, и каждый ощущает окружающую действительность по своему.

Кто-то считает, что оптимизм вреден, а я завидую оптимистам, и людям живущим в мире своих иллюзий.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Кто-то считает, что оптимизм вреден, а я завидую оптимистам, и людям живущим в мире своих иллюзий.


 Я тоже завидую, если у людей получается жить и радоваться. Значит что-то я упускаю и кое-где надо поучиться у них ))

----------

